
Show HN: Want to share my newsletter with HN readers - think_about_it
There&#x27;s been a lot of talk on HN recently about missing the personal blogs and interesting musings of the old web, so I believe I have something of value to share with the HN community.<p>I&#x27;ve been a long-time lurker in the HN community and really enjoy the diversity of thought and ideas. Like many of you, I&#x27;m an incredibly curious person and enjoy thinking about things from a critical lens and new points of view.<p>I run a newsletter called Thinking About Things that consists of an email every other day with a link to an article about something interesting, in a myriad of different topics. Its goal is to allow people to think about things in ways they hadn&#x27;t before. You can see the website [0] and a sample of previous articles [1] for more info. I don&#x27;t make any money off of this newsletter - I do it for the thrill of sharing and contributing new ideas with hundreds of other people. They are generally articles by lesser-known bloggers who are very interesting to read.<p>Readers of HN are exactly the target audience of this newsletter, people who care and are excited about new ideas. If you do sign up, I&#x27;d very much love to hear comments and feedback - you can reach me by replying to the emails.<p>If this sounds like something you&#x27;d enjoy, you can sign up here [2]. I hope you find it interesting!<p>[0] thinking-about-things.com<p>[1] mix.com&#x2F;thinkingaboutthings<p>[2] thinking-about-things.com&#x2F;subscribe
======
text_exch
It's impossible to underestimate the degree to which curation is becoming the
differentiator in the digital economy. Those who can be trusted to provide
valuable content from the fire hose of all that's available on the internet
will become the new information brokers.

------
saperyton
I get Thinking About Things and am frequently astonished at the breadth of
topics you cover. How in the world do you find all of these articles?

------
URfejk
Make one newsletter public so people can see what it is all about before they
sign in.

